# Deviance auf Malfurion sucht.



## Robbers (11. August 2007)

Hallo,
Wir der recht junge Gilde Deviance auf der PVE Server Malfurion. Obwohl wir nur 36 Stunden "alt" sind bauen wir gerade unsere 2te Kara gruppe auf, dafür benötigen wir die folgenden Chars

1 Holy Priester
1 Def Krieger
1 Magier
1 Elementar Schamane
1 Verstärker Schamane
1 Holy Pala
2 Druiden, Wiederherstellung


Wer intresse hat soll sich entweder ingame bei mir oder Hardstyler melden, oder sich auf unser HP bewerben

www.deviance-gilde.dl.am


mfg

Rob


----------



## moiki (12. August 2007)

horde oder ally?


----------



## Robbers (13. August 2007)

moiki schrieb:


> horde oder ally?




Alli natürlich.


Es gibt Horde?^^


----------

